# pls suggest me a video stand for my samsung galaxy note



## mobileman (Mar 5, 2012)

Dudes, 
any knew abt any stand to keep my mobile (Samsung Galaxy Note) to shoot. or even any idea for modding.

hardly waiting to hear.

best
mobileman


----------

